# What do women want for Christmas?



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

This thread is so helpful on the men's page, I had to start it over here!

For a max budget of $50, what would you ladies most want for Christmas?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought this system as a gift for friend and now I want one so bad! (you could only get two pieces for $50 but still worth it!)

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/...miumJewelryStorage?productId=10035827&N=90028


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Things within that price range that my wife would like include the following; The Woman Who Stole My Life by Marion Kayes (Book), The Secret Life of Walter Mitty directed by Ben Stiller (DVD), a pretty diary for 2015. Earrings or a dress.

For birthdays and Christmas we both write a list for each other of things we would like. That doesn't mean there won't be any surprises though, but there will be a few things that were wanted as well.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Ya but... My husband's work wife knows me better than he does. She won't allow him to get me crappy gifts. And she knows how much I appreciate his (her) effort!


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

That wasn't what I was saying....

He has a sounding board that I do not have.

He has been hinting at my gift.

And I haven't got the slightest clue. Until now!

Men and women may think differently. And that's ok. As long as they both are happy!

And I think we both will.

The element of SURPRISE!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Aside from soaps and gifts for others, our money is (or ought to be) tied up tightly this year. I've told hubs _All I want for Christmas is you..._ I don't mean to be cheesy. Crackers anyone? But it's true. I told him he shouldn't feel the need to get me something anyway, despite me saying this. I really don't need anything. We did talk about going to a $2 store and just getting a couple of fun/silly things for one another just for sh!ts and giggles. 


I've been a bit mad about candles so to throw ideas out for others, if your wife likes candles, a beautiful Xmas edition candle could be nice.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd venture to say they want their man to know them well enough to figure it out on his own.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ oooh, good call.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

A pearl necklace , and if you know what I mean I am sorry.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

that.girl said:


> This thread is so helpful on the men's page, I had to start it over here!
> 
> For a max budget of $50, what would you ladies most want for Christmas?


Good quality exercise clothes and maybe some fitness DVD from an instructor I like.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I already know what I'm getting, bath stuff and some face creams I asked for (he needed me to tell him what/where and tell him to when to go and when he did he already gave me the bag to look through) 

Last year he got me the same bath stuff, a cheese grater, a can opener, a strainer, and some chocolate and he also showed me most of it before Christmas. But it was the best Christmas ever. I cried over the can opener because that one was a surprise and something one he did all by himself. 

I am not holding out hope that it will happen again this year, in fact I know it won't because he hasn't been out shopping again but it would be nice. I don't care what it is, just something to show me he was thinking of me.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

I got my GF a six slice toaster oven off Amazon ( watch the special deals closely) for 49.00...
She loves mine so I figured...why not?


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

A toaster? really? Thats an appliance isnt it? I thought that was an absolute no no.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I like gifts that are things I wouldn't ordinarily buy for myself. So luxury things, like cashmere socks or a silk tee shirt.

Love scented candles. Large pillar candles in varying heights and widths for a grouping.

I LOVE and never buy those "as seen on TV" type gizmos. I know it's crazy but when ever I see them in stores I think cool I want one!

Pretty/interesting designed bird feeders.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> A*side from soaps* and gifts for others


:rofl::smthumbup:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I am giving my wife a hotel room with me in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

The one thing in life we are born with a finite amount of is time. Thus, I like to give gifts which save my wife time. What better gift can you give someone than to give them a gift which gives them more time? Vacuums (so she doesn't have to sweep the house by hand), dishwashers (so she doesn't have to wash all the dishes by hand), clothes dryers (so she doesn't have to hang the laundry and take it down by hand) - you get the point.

Nothing says "I love you" to a woman more than the gift of a major appliance.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
the contrast between "what men want" and "what women want" for Christmas is fascinating. 

Can I be blunt and summarize it as "men want sex" and "women want things"?? I'm trying to be equally insulting here


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

always books. and I learnt that it helps if I email Santa list of links from amazon, and say "pick 3"!


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I bought this system as a gift for friend and now I want one so bad! (you could only get two pieces for $50 but still worth it!)
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/...miumJewelryStorage?productId=10035827&N=90028


I saw "container store" and thought HELL no. My romantic partner better not be getting me something from there. But jewelry organizers...I'd be okay with that.  Means more jewelry is in my future, right?


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> Good quality exercise clothes and maybe some fitness DVD from an instructor I like.


This could definitely backfire if you didn't ask for it.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband always gives me a bottle of my favorite perfume......which I love!


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Methuselah said:


> The one thing in life we are born with a finite amount of is time. Thus, I like to give gifts which save my wife time. What better gift can you give someone than to give them a gift which gives them more time? Vacuums (so she doesn't have to sweep the house by hand), dishwashers (so she doesn't have to wash all the dishes by hand), clothes dryers (so she doesn't have to hang the laundry and take it down by hand) - you get the point.
> 
> Nothing says "I love you" to a woman more than the gift of a major appliance.


Nothing says "you will not get sex for a while" than a household appliance as a gift. Hope this is a joke.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> the contrast between "what men want" and "what women want" for Christmas is fascinating.
> 
> Can I be blunt and summarize it as "men want sex" and "women want things"?? I'm trying to be equally insulting here


My Santa is buying me a g-spot vibrator as requested. Is that "sex" or "things"?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> the contrast between "what men want" and "what women want" for Christmas is fascinating.
> 
> Can I be blunt and summarize it as "men want sex" and "women want things"?? I'm trying to be equally insulting here


So it's okay if I buy my husband lingerie for me? Really..I could drop serious dime on this!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

firebelly1 said:


> My Santa is buying me a g-spot vibrator as requested. Is that "sex" or "things"?


It is the best of both you versatile woman!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

firebelly1 said:


> My Santa is buying me a g-spot vibrator as requested. Is that "sex" or "things"?


It's only an appliance if it has a kick starter.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

firebelly1 said:


> Nothing says "you will not get sex for a while" than a household appliance as a gift. Hope this is a joke.


I love appliances and kitchen gadgets. 

I have a huge list of that kind of stuff that I want (or could use replacing) but never actually buy for myself so it would be a treat.

I think the most important thing is to know your own wife enough to get something that would mean the most to her.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We haven't bought for each other in years.. It's just about the kids ....though we buy for everyone else in the family (his side) .. just not each other.. we're weird.....

This year we are talking an overnight stay to see a Festival of Lights.. bringing 7 kids with us.. 2 of those our teen son's girlfriends... their parents allow ! ...


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

firebelly1 said:


> My Santa is buying me a g-spot vibrator as requested. Is that "sex" or "things"?



Sounds like a present for the both of you.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Those suckers can be expensive. But there really are so many good, interesting vibrators out there now. One I've been really wanting is the we vibe which is a "c" shaped vibrator that stays inserted and has a remote control for it that can be operated from ANYWHERE in the world. That's definitely one for both of you.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

My husband describes me as a guy like personality with a vagina. lol

He finds it very difficult to get gifts for me due to the fact I have all I need functional items wise and I'm not very girly girl so jewellery has never been my thing, hate dresses and not much into the girly soaps thing. Prefer books or electronics, even certain tools.

I'm allergic to flowers too so that doesn't help does it. Love comic books, dark graphic novels...those can get expensive though.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

CantePe said:


> My husband describes me as a guy like personality with a vagina. lol
> 
> He finds it very difficult to get gifts for me due to the fact I have all I need functional items wise and I'm not very girly girl so jewellery has never been my thing, hate dresses and not much into the girly soaps thing. Prefer books or electronics, even certain tools.
> 
> I'm allergic to flowers too so that doesn't help does it. Love comic books, dark graphic novels...those can get expensive though.



Lol, just have him imagine a man with a vagina and voila. I am sure that mental image will help him. Hahaha.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

That's MY favorite gift for my wife to get me. 

She has accumulated enough for me to greatly enjoy the "I wonder what she will be wearing today" game when I get home from work. 



Anon Pink said:


> So it's okay if I buy my husband lingerie for me? Really..I could drop serious dime on this!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
How do women feel about jewelry - assuming that you split expenses so it is partly being bought with your own money?

I buy my wife jewelry, but look for things that especially match her taste, not just big expensive rocks.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> How do women feel about jewelry - assuming that you split expenses so it is partly being bought with your own money?
> 
> I buy my wife jewelry, but look for things that especially match her taste, not just big expensive rocks.


I think that's key. I like jewelry but only if I like it. I've gotten jewelry before that I never wear.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

that.girl said:


> This thread is so helpful on the men's page, I had to start it over here!
> 
> For a max budget of $50, what would you ladies most want for Christmas?


A gift certificate to my stylist to get my bush waxed. I love it, my man loves it, it's a win-win!!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> Aside from soaps and gifts for others, our money is (or ought to be) tied up tightly this year. I've told hubs _All I want for Christmas is you..._ I don't mean to be cheesy. Crackers anyone? But it's true. I told him he shouldn't feel the need to get me something anyway, despite me saying this. I really don't need anything. We did talk about going to a $2 store and just getting a couple of fun/silly things for one another just for sh!ts and giggles.
> 
> 
> I've been a bit mad about candles so to throw ideas out for others, if your wife likes candles, a beautiful Xmas edition candle could be nice.


I was married to someone who really didnt get that I don't need or want "things". I'm not into expensive jewelry or anything expensive because I always think that money could be better put to use in an investment. 

One of the most memorable gifts I've gotten recently didnt cost a cent. 

A recycled container with a homemade label that said "the 50 reasons I love you". Inside were 50 small pieces of paper with the reasons. 

That would be a nice thing for a couple to exchange , it's meaningful and free


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

badsanta said:


> My daughter (14) the other day said she knew exactly what kind of earrings that mom wants for Christmas, so I agreed to help take her shopping for them. We get in the store and they have a special on earrings that are BOGO, so my daughter of course gets TWO pair.
> 
> We get out of the store and she immediately goes ahead and puts on her "free" earrings, and I ask her that, "I thought those are a christmas present for mom?"
> 
> ...


I think your instincts are right that something is off here. Daughter should have waited to wear her pair until after Mom got hers.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I love appliances and kitchen gadgets.
> 
> I have a huge list of that kind of stuff that I want (or could use replacing) but never actually buy for myself so it would be a treat.
> 
> I think the most important thing is to know your own wife enough to get something that would mean the most to her.


:iagree:

This year my husband and I bought ourselves a robotic vacuum.  Merry Christmas to us! lol. It greatly helps out my daily life of cleaning up the constant mess/crumbs everywhere from our toddler and then I can focus on other chores, so my husband has to help out less. It works well for both of us. We also bought it on black friday and used a gift card, so we paid very little out of pocket.  Appliances are great, if that is what is wanted. 

I love practical gifts or heart felt free gifts. My husband made a framed picture last year with 3 hearts inside. The hearts were cut outs of maps of where we met, married, and now live. It was super sweet and I love it! He found it on my pinterest account, but I never expected him to do it or anything else I had pinned. That is one of the best gifts I have ever received.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

So how come all of you wimmin have forgotten to ask for a bj? The men are FTMP unanimous.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Cletus said:


> So how come all of you wimmin have forgotten to ask for a bj? The men are FTMP unanimous.


smh. You're right. I need me some "stand-alone clam-digging" coupons.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

firebelly1 said:


> smh. You're right. I need me some "stand-alone clam-digging" coupons.


Ha! A Geoduck groupon.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Except Geoducks look more like....


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

firebelly1 said:


> Except Geoducks look more like....


:allhail:


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> How do women feel about jewelry - assuming that you split expenses so it is partly being bought with your own money?
> 
> I buy my wife jewelry, but look for things that especially match her taste, not just big expensive rocks.


If you know her taste and she is into it, than this is great gift. Most my necklaces are from my husband, and I am often complimented for them- he finds them unusual, or so called artistic jewelry.

If you have joint accounts all presents are bought partially with your own money. That's the deal. I managed our finances so I usually know how much he spent. And he knows I do not want expensive gifts (he loves giving and getting expensive gifts)


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

coffee4me said:


> I was married to someone who really didnt get that I don't need or want "things". I'm not into expensive jewelry or anything expensive because I always think that money could be better put to use in an investment.
> 
> One of the most memorable gifts I've gotten recently didnt cost a cent.
> 
> ...


What a lovely gift idea! 

Oh, but don't get me wrong, I love receiving gifts haha. And my husband is on-point with his selections. But we've had some big purchases of late and it just doesn't make sense to spend frivolously. We've decided we'd like to have something to unwrap though and have set a $10 limit. I'm planning on hitting the 2nd hand record store then $2 store for water balloons... and absolutely pinching an idea I saw on TAM a while ago that involved a treasure hunt of sorts, leading to a water balloon fight at the end. Merry Xmas Batman! *sploosh!* I've just got to work out what cues to leave and where around the house. Maybe it starts with the record and leads to the record player that leads somewhere from there....


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> My husband made a framed picture last year with 3 hearts inside. The hearts were cut outs of maps of where we met, married, and now live. It was super sweet and I love it! He found it on my pinterest account, but I never expected him to do it or anything else I had pinned. That is one of the best gifts I have ever received.


Adorable! 

Let it be known that I'm pocketing all these ideas, ladies.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> the contrast between "what men want" and "what women want" for Christmas is fascinating.
> 
> Can I be blunt and summarize it as "men want sex" and "women want things"?? I'm trying to be equally insulting here


Since I get it all of the time, I don't specifically want sex for Christmas at all. So I am hoping I will get some things as Christmas gifts.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

My husband told me today, that I was the hardest person ever to shop for.

I said, why? I love EVERYTHING!

He said, yeah, that's the problem...

So now, I really DO have to think about this.

Yeah, I think I'm a jewelry girl. Things that sparkle and shine. Diamonds? Love them, but out of the realm of reality. Gold? My tastes are changing. I think silver suits Me better. 

I want a tennis bracelet that's simple and elegant. Maybe even a small gem of any color that HE likes as a center piece.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr H prides himself on getting me amazing presents, pretty sure it has something to do with the fact he loves my smile.

Not your average present but I am getting a beehive setup including bees. Yay I am so excited.

Then there is the mystery present, I have no clue even though he has given me lots of clues. We play the game of give me a clue and I will put out for you 

He is also taking me lingerie shopping which is his present to himself. Funny thing is that I had gone out and bought some new lingerie to wrap myself in as one of his Christmas presents. 

But if life were different and we could not afford these gifts then I would be thrilled with a nice night at home, cooking a beautiful meal together and sharing a nice bottle of bubbly.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Well, turns out my husband already had my Xmas gift lined up before we talked about gifts and where we're at... it arrived today. He didn't anticipate it being addressed to me and I saw the supplier label and know what it is. He looked adorably embarrassed and said he'd lined it up weeks ago. I haven't undone the box yet. He's going to wrap it up for Xmas. He got me a 3 month subscription. It's not a magazine but a little box will be coming my way the next 3 months too. I'm really touched. He said I ought to stick with our plan and not get him gifts. What a cheeky chops for not saying anything, but I'm touched. 

Meanwhile, I got a bit excited about the water balloon treasure hunt idea and went and got water balloons galore, along with water pistols, and 'Festival Feet' that will lead him to the great Xmas water fight. I think he'll get a kick out of it. I've yet to find a record for him. But I'm conjuring up how to lead him to the water balloons with the record being the starting point.


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

I love makeup, new clothes, new shoes, a new romance novel to read. Or a movie I like that I don't own already.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I got the most hottest present!

He named a Star for me! I really am the light of his life!

Yep, there's now a Vampland out there! It's in Ursula Major in our solar system. In 500 generations, someone could possibly LIVE there!

How cool is THAT??!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Revamped said:


> I got the most hottest present!
> 
> He named a Star for me! I really am the light of his life!
> 
> ...


Excellent, glad you like lit.

I'm an amateur astronomer, and my wife is tired of hearing me grumble about the star naming gift.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I did take the Men's Club suggestion and got him a toy helicopter. I was quite surprised about his joy of a simple toy. He said it's been a good 25 years since he's gotten something that he can just play with, no assembly required!

The steak didn't work out so well. I didn't want him having to cook his own present. That just wouldn't be right.

And the bj? Well... A lady never tells... Let's just say, the kids are at their dad's until next week.


----------



## Vanille (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm a bit of a nerd, so I don't like jewelry or flowers. I like games and gadgets. :3

Also, a "No Thanks" no-sex pass for one night would be awesome. I'd pull that sucker out and be like, "not tonight. I'll cash this in please" and he isn't allowed to pout about it either. It would be grand. lol!


----------

